# I just came over from macnn



## kman42 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hello all! I used to be a frequent visitor over at macnn, but the forums over there just got too obnoxious to use. I just wanted to say "hey" and see if there are any other emigrants from macnn here.

kman


----------



## chevy (Feb 22, 2003)

welcome


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey kman 

Welcome here 

I can imagine how you migrated here. *heh*


----------



## kman42 (Feb 22, 2003)

?

I posted over at macnn and asked for suggestions for another forum. Someone said to go to the one that mulattabianca goes to, so I searched for all of her recent posts and found a link here.

kman


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 22, 2003)

Heh.


----------



## kman42 (Feb 22, 2003)

Now I get it. I just clicked on your name and got sent to your site. You are a tricky gal. 

kman


----------



## CheesePuff (Feb 22, 2003)

Yup, I'm a migrator.


----------



## Jack Hammer (Feb 22, 2003)

apple pro in the house


feels good to just click a link and have it go somewhere



i dont post so often anyway at macnn too often these days anyway, everything seems to be a flamefest or immature (too immature if thats possible) for my tastes

also, the fact that there are no females (all left in disgust i think) there kind of makes it un-even imo


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome all migrators


----------



## Dusky (Feb 22, 2003)

> I can imagine how you migrated here. *heh*



So he visited your site and ended up here.  How did you know it was through your site?  (I assume you know, because of your "*heh*".)  Was he asked for the www of the referrer when he signed up at macosx.com, and that's how you know?  Explain, please.


----------



## themacko (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes, Giaguara. Explain yourself!!


----------



## kman42 (Feb 22, 2003)

There is a thread over at macnn about her ass and within that thread is a link to these forums. I asked about other mac forums and someone suggested visiting the one that mulattabianca frequents so I did a search on her name and I ended up in that thread with the link to this forum. No black magic.

kman


----------



## Dusky (Feb 22, 2003)

> There is a thread over at macnn about her ass [...]



I stopped reading when I came upon that last word.  So, tell us more...

(hehe, kidding)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay macko [see your pms], .. someone in Macnn had found Macformat of March. That's it. And some database problems in macnn.


----------



## awaspaas (Feb 22, 2003)

Ahhhh - how sweet it is to use a forum that works!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kman42 _
> *Hello all! I used to be a frequent visitor over at macnn, but the forums over there just got too obnoxious to use. I just wanted to say "hey" and see if there are any other emigrants from macnn here.
> 
> kman *


Hello,
Just registered here too. I've been lurking in the macnn forums for a while now, since I started messing with OS X PB to be exact. The news is good and there are a number of very knowledgeable people over at the boards.
The lounge community however has been heading in the wrong direction IMO. Lots of immature/extremist/dumb people flaming anyone who wants to voice an honest opinion.
I won't hold the server problems against them. They provide a free service after all and the incessant complaining only contributes to the already negative atmosphere.
Glad to be here!
Mm.


----------



## Jack Hammer (Feb 22, 2003)

hehe

it's true

feels like being on a mac compaed to using windows. it just works.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jack Hammer _
> *feels like being on a mac compaed to using windows. it just works. *


----------



## Trip (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey! Welcome all migrators! Enjoy your stay, post often, and just remember: Think different.


----------



## oldmac (Feb 22, 2003)

KarlG present and accounted for!


----------



## Jack Hammer (Feb 22, 2003)

karl is in the hizouse!

my mind is like putty, it's all mixed up but never really set


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome all!  I hope you find these forums better/friendlier than at MacNN.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2003)

welcome migrators!!! you'll find that we have a very low tolerance for flaming others around here. we like to create a safe environment for all. we are a 'family' oriented site so you'll have to put up with the occasional immaturity though. kids will be kids. a quick view of the site rules should put your mind at ease about what doesn't go on here. i'm looking forward to seeing you all around the site.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome, all, to our friendly little forum. You've met Ed, our voice of reason and understanding. Occasionally, very rarely, you might bump into Herve, who is the voice of something else entirely. If you see a poll option marked "I am Herve, there is cheesecake in my guitar" you'll know what I'm talking about. ;-)

As for the rest of us, we seem to be a little less trigger happy with the flame throwers these days. When a troll happens to wander into our little world, we invite it in for a cuppa and discuss our love for Macs in a calm friendly way until the troll shuffles off in embaressment for us. 

Lets face it: people come here because they are interested in Macs. Maybe they love 'em, maybe they hate them. But starting an argument over it is pretty pointless. Ultimately, we realise that we each have our own reasons for our preferences, and what works for us doesn't work for everyone.

Rumours don't exactly thrive here, either, but we do at least make mention of any that seem interesting. Then, there's usually ten or so responses saying "That would be interesting, lets wait and see", and the thread dies of boredom.

Welcome!


----------



## Pabst (Feb 22, 2003)

one more.


There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2003)

> Rumours don't exactly thrive here, either, but we do at least make mention of any that seem interesting. Then, there's usually ten or so responses saying "That would be interesting, lets wait and see", and the thread dies of boredom.



unless it's discussing which chip apple will/should use next and whether os x should run on intels. in which case a new thread will be started every other week regardless of the 3 already going. eventually the oldest one will die off just as another one is started.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 22, 2003)

I've been hearing whisperings that Apple staff recently acquired 18 packets of potato chips from a Cupertino supermarket. There is speculation these may be used in the next generation Macs.

They also acquired a dozen bottles of soft-drink and a banner that reads "Happy Birthday". Needless to say, rumours are rife.


----------



## anti-sleep (Feb 23, 2003)

I just got here from Macnn as well.  Too bad they started to suck so bad, I liked it there.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I've been hearing whisperings that Apple staff recently acquired 18 packets of potato chips from a Cupertino supermarket. There is speculation these may be used in the next generation Macs.
> 
> They also acquired a dozen bottles of soft-drink and a banner that reads "Happy Birthday". Needless to say, rumours are rife. *



Yea. Damn rumor sites. _They were probablySun chips._ Thanx a lot for ruining the surprise birthday party they were going to have for me ..  

I noticed the macnn database problems.  .. Well - as said by the others already - here the users ages range from kid (under 13) to old (is 'over 50' old?) so that gives some guidelines of what will be ok as themes and what less liked - and gives a different taste to this place (better). But. . you'll notice the difference yourself as well. No database problems, no 'ban **hood' or '0' posts. Mh, enjoy -


----------



## Jack Hammer (Feb 23, 2003)

yeah, looks like they fixed some db problems but i'm still sick of the people there

built up some friends over there in my years i put in but the was is stressing them all out into a flamefest

i kind of like a forum specifically for apple rumors!


----------



## davidflas (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm a new member as well. late of Macnn. I still post there, but I avoid the lounge like the plague.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi davidflas


----------



## Androo (Mar 5, 2003)

This is quite a long thread eh?
i don't really like macnn, it looks too plain, not like the spiffy design here at macosx


----------



## Jack Hammer (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah...macnn's problem is that their website is not only ugly but it doesn't work


----------



## toast (Mar 8, 2003)

Hello to all migrators 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 2, 2003)

Not the first time...


----------

